# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  How to Care for Deep Curly Hair Weaves

## hairweft

Right now, there are a lot of types and constitution of hair weaves, all of us have different ways to style these.
*
Steps to Care for Your company Deep Curly Weave*
1 . Start with a full head involving dry, deep curly interlace hair, weave hair .

2 . Use huge tooth comb to you ought to hair to remove any take away the or kinks.

3. Establishing at the crown of your chief, shampoo the weave locks and gently work all the way down the length of the weave head of hair. Then, rinse and repeat, hair weave .

96.jpg96.jpg
4. Implement conditioner to the weave frizzy hair from the heads crown towards end. Distribute the moisturizing hair product by using a wide tooth you ought to. Pin the hair up along with on the plastic conditioning covering by using a clip. Let the strengthener sit for 10 to 15 a few minutes. Remove the cap. Rinse the interweave hair with warm water.

5. Use a towel to smoothly pat hair to remove lots of moisture. Use wide one's teeth comb to comb over the hair to remove any knots, human hair weave . Brush back the pure hairs edges to disappear it with the weave head of hair.

6. Apply mousse on your own hand. Rub hand and gently apply mousse for a natural hair as well as the interlace hair. Comb through the incorporate hair by using fingers for you to distribute the mousse. Continue this process until you get a ideal look.

7. Apply the necessary hair gel to your pure hairs edges at the wats and peak of your head of hair line. Neatly smooth out your own personal edges by using a brush, bundles of hair . After which it blend natural hair together with the weave hair.


8. In order to a small amount of light moisturizer when you go, you can plump and even lift curls with hands and fingers. Use oil sheen that will lightly spray the entire wild hair. You can wear your hair down, code it with hair segments, or wear a headband. Implement moisturizer to hair daily before bed to help management frizz, maintag the style. Nonetheless , this style of hair weave simply suitable for ponytails.

----------


## KellimWorthington

ok i did read your forum

----------


## MichaelSmith

Ohh, this is really interesting

----------


## dexby

I find it really helpful - I haven't thought about it before!

----------


## AVK

Really interesting topic. Thanks for posting.

----------


## hairweft

Right now, there are a lot of types and constitution of hair weaves, all of us have different ways to style these.
*
Steps to Care for Your company Deep Curly Weave*
1 . Start with a full head involving dry, deep curly interlace hair, weave hair .

2 . Use huge tooth comb to you ought to hair to remove any take away the or kinks.

3. Establishing at the crown of your chief, shampoo the weave locks and gently work all the way down the length of the weave head of hair. Then, rinse and repeat, hair weave .

96.jpg96.jpg
4. Implement conditioner to the weave frizzy hair from the heads crown towards end. Distribute the moisturizing hair product by using a wide tooth you ought to. Pin the hair up along with on the plastic conditioning covering by using a clip. Let the strengthener sit for 10 to 15 a few minutes. Remove the cap. Rinse the interweave hair with warm water.

5. Use a towel to smoothly pat hair to remove lots of moisture. Use wide one's teeth comb to comb over the hair to remove any knots, human hair weave . Brush back the pure hairs edges to disappear it with the weave head of hair.

6. Apply mousse on your own hand. Rub hand and gently apply mousse for a natural hair as well as the interlace hair. Comb through the incorporate hair by using fingers for you to distribute the mousse. Continue this process until you get a ideal look.

7. Apply the necessary hair gel to your pure hairs edges at the wats and peak of your head of hair line. Neatly smooth out your own personal edges by using a brush, bundles of hair . After which it blend natural hair together with the weave hair.

8. In order to a small amount of light moisturizer when you go, you can plump and even lift curls with hands and fingers. Use oil sheen that will lightly spray the entire wild hair. You can wear your hair down, code it with hair segments, or wear a headband. Implement moisturizer to hair daily before bed to help management frizz, maintag the style. Nonetheless , this style of hair weave simply suitable for ponytails.

----------


## KellimWorthington

ok i did read your forum

----------


## MichaelSmith

Ohh, this is really interesting

----------


## dexby

I find it really helpful - I haven't thought about it before!

----------


## AVK

Really interesting topic. Thanks for posting.

----------

